# Need a C++ compiler with graphics support



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 21, 2009)

guyz plz can someone tell me a c++ compiler with bgi graphics support or any alternative to it.

i dled relo and dev c++ but cannot run anything.i can compile though but i'm not seeing any output.

can any1 plz upload their working copy with everything configured.


----------



## Ecko (Mar 21, 2009)

abe use turbo C++ na


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 21, 2009)

not working dude.its giving me the ntvdm error


----------



## GreyGhost (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are just IDEs ur using .. if wateva ur compiling compiled without showing errors then wats the problem?
You'll have to run the compile .exe yourself.. or I suppose IDEs come with that "Compile and Run" option ..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 25, 2009)

> i can compile though but i'm not seeing any output.



what? is it something like the window disappears within the blink of an eye ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 26, 2009)

in codeblocks and dev c++ i can't see any output.but why doesnt turboc run in on my xpsp3.

in turboc the window dissapears in some milliseconds before the ntvdm error


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 26, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> in codeblocks and dev c++ i can't see any output.but why doesnt turboc run in on my xpsp3.


Use getchar() to hold the output screen?


----------



## kik6kik6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wholesale LOT 10 PCS NFL JERSEYS $250*

Wholesale LOT 20 PCS NEW ERA HATS $180  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS LACOSTE SHIRTS $150 
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS POLO SHIRTS $190  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS NFL JERSEYS $250  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS JORDAN SHOES $400  
ALL FREE SHIPPING 

*Please visit our website **www.6kicks.com*

Buy brand name products for cheap. wholesale clothing, wholesale handbags, wholesale apparel, wholesale shoes, wholesale sunglasses,wholesale electronics, wholesale jewelry, wholesale t shirts. wholesale purses.


----------



## vandit (Apr 27, 2009)

For the NTVDM error ... check this out ..
*www.daniweb.com/forums/thread175434.html#


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 28, 2009)

Use turbo c++ . I created a tetris game using turbo c++ . If u r facing any problem using it then u should mention it.


----------



## khattam_ (May 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Use getchar() to hold the output screen?



+1

you may also use 
system("pause"); 
instead


----------

